# Fatty ingredient list



## muley05 (Jul 28, 2008)

I tried my first fatty over the weekend, and it turned out just ok.  My biggest issue was in preparation, as in how much filling to put in the fatty.

I used two pounds of sausage, then filled it with five scrambled eggs, two cups of shredded cheese, and some o'brien potatoes.  I thought that was too much filling, but it almost ended up being not enough.

So, my question is, what do you guys use for a standard breakfast fatty for the filling?  I am also interested in doing a pizza fatty, what are the ingredients for that?  I think next time I will only use 1lb of sausage, too......

By the way, I looked around this forum for answers, and didn't really find them.  We need a sticky list for fatties like we have for ABTs.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 29, 2008)

try this muley...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=pizza+fattie


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 29, 2008)

What do you like on a pizza? The pizza fattie I liked best was pepperoni, italian blend cheese, can of italian seasoned diced tomatos, onion. I used two lbs. of sausage, one italian, one regular jimmy dean. I did not wrap that one in bacon. I used the tomatos instead of sauce to lesson the liquid.


----------



## muley05 (Jul 30, 2008)

I saw that thread.  I just don't know how much mozzerella to use, how much pepperoni, how much marinara sauce, etc.  

And for a breakfast fatty, how many eggs, how much cheese, amount of potatoes, etc.

I guess that maybe it is that you just put some in and adjust the next time if necessary.


----------

